# Job Offer



## Hammer1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have been offered a job in Thailand at the Siam Steel Corporation through the Osaka Agency in Bangkok. However they have asked that I pay the agency fees before they will apply for a visa for me. I am uneasy about sending the money via Western Bank Transfer as I cannot find much information regarding either the agency or the company on the internet. Does anyone have any knowledge of either of these companies before i send the money?

Cheers


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

it sounds like a fraud or scam to me; agency fees are in most cases paid by the employer, not employee.

Osaka - Japanese? Google brings up nil results for an employment agency in Bangkok; and secondly, use of Western (union?) sounds very dodgy - to me unlikely to be a valid employment company, or offer.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Beware of ANY offer requiring money up front. If you send the money - consider it tuition for a costly lesson learned.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Thailand at the Siam Steel Corporation through the Osaka Agency in Bangkok. However they have asked that I pay the agency fees before they will apply for a visa for me. I am uneasy about sending the money via Western Bank Transfer as I cannot find much information regarding either the agency or the company on the internet. Does anyone have any knowledge of either of these companies before i send the money?
> 
> Cheers


Usually an agency or employer will send you documents, needed to obtain a non-immigrant 'B' - one year - multiple entry visa in your home country. 
I don't know how the agency is going to obtain a visa without your passport, so if the agency only asked for money and didn't ask for your passport, photographs or any other document, they won't apply for a visa, because they simply can't!!


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Thailand at the Siam Steel Corporation through the Osaka Agency in Bangkok. However they have asked that I pay the agency fees before they will apply for a visa for me. I am uneasy about sending the money via Western Bank Transfer as I cannot find much information regarding either the agency or the company on the internet. Does anyone have any knowledge of either of these companies before i send the money?
> 
> Cheers


Classic scam , speaking from experience.

Agree with all replies and comments - money asked upfront and no internet trace of any companies involved switches on a red light immediately. They bank on you not being in a position to physically find them or visit them for further checking - and if you did try I'm sure you'd find they don't exist. Just another facet of cyber anonymity.


----------

